# Pleasing a mother and a daughter?



## shannyn92 (May 11, 2010)

I'm doing makeup on Thursday for a young girl's Bat Mitzvah. Here's my problem, I spoke to both the girl and her mother, and they want totally different things. 

The mother wants the makeup to be natural looking, but obviously look like she's wearing makeup. She just wants her to look "pretty".

I spoke to the daughter, though, and she told me she LOVES color. She loves Urban Decay blues and greens and hot pinks. 

How do I mix these two together and make it so that both are happy??


----------



## vintageroses (May 11, 2010)

Hmm personally i love having like neutral eyes and having like a bright colour at the lower lash line!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 11, 2010)

^^I agree.  Neutrals with a pop of color on the lower lash line will please both.  Being that it's a bat mitzvah, the girl is fairly young, so bright OTT makeup isn't going to be appropriate for the occasion, either.


----------



## shannyn92 (May 11, 2010)

See that's exactly what I was thinking, but do you think it would be too OTT for her photoshoot? I dont want her to look back on it and be like what the hell was i thinking, ya know?


----------



## purrtykitty (May 11, 2010)

Nah, as long as the color is blended and not neon, lol.  You could always blend a little neutral over the top of the color to mute it, too.  Or, maybe pop of color on the waterline with a neutral shadow blended under the eye.


----------



## shannyn92 (May 11, 2010)

Great, thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Last thing, I want (obviously) to make it seem as if she's wearing a lip product, but I'm kind of worried her mother will think she looks "too old" because its something she was specific about. Any idea on a Liner, Lipstick/Gloss combo that is young looking?


----------



## vintageroses (May 11, 2010)

Yeah i think the neutral pop thing will work really nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I say go for light pinks or soft nudes, I can't tell you any just because i'm really tanned so my nude colours would probably be pigmented for her


----------



## purrtykitty (May 11, 2010)

I'd probably go with something light and sparkly like Baby Sparks.  Just enough color plus the sparkles will add to the fun look.


----------



## marusia (May 12, 2010)

Pardon the pun, but what about "underage" glass?!


----------



## shannyn92 (May 12, 2010)

Both of those are great suggestions, thank you! I don't know what I'd do withou you ladies


----------



## BEA2LS (May 13, 2010)

perhaps also if you do use color, you could use a sheer formula.. so the daughter will get her color but it would be applied with a light hand so it would  not be too much..


----------

